# This dog speaks Chinese!



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

One Christmas I had a client with a very sweet poodle. The owners were from Japan.. they spoke very little english but the man did read & write english so this is how we communicated. After a few hours this dog was making me nuts and was sure she was deaf. My grand daughter laughed and asked if I spoke Japanese... thank goodness for the internet. Gratefully this dog accepted Japanese with a Texas accent! I can't believe it took me 3 hrs to figure this out!


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Cute video,shows how smart GR's are. Although dogs hear sounds that they associate with things, so go get your bowl in Chinese isn't any different to a Chinese dog, than go get your bowl is in native language to an American, German, etc. dog. I think we hear languages, they hear sounds. But it is a really cute video.


----------



## LdyTlfrd (Jan 11, 2017)

I am Chinese-Canadian having been born in Canada. I speak mostly English as do my children, but I do speak Chinese with my Mom & Mil. 

I can attest to the fact dogs understand languages, only makes sense since there are pet owners around the world? 

My bil's toy poodle understands more Chinese & Filipino than English as she was raised in HongKong with my bil, his wife, daughter & Filipino live in nanny. 

Since bringing her here, my kids have spoken English to her & she can understand both now.


----------



## Parker16 (May 30, 2016)

Totally. We speak 2 languages at home and Parker gets both. Hahahah, we are always amazed at how fast he picked up on them! He understands a lot of commands and even some sentences spoken very casually in both languages. Cracks us up :-D


----------

